# Benefits of getting older



## steeple (Mar 26, 2010)

Last thursday was my birthday : I'm 50. Guess what I got for present?










Obviously a C-50, what else?










Dura Ace 2010, Wheels Dura Ace WH-7850-C24-CL. 7 kg of pure classic beatuy.










Ciao 

Franco


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Gorgeous. Don't forget the "wiser" part  .

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Very nice...*

Perfect bike to grow old(er) with.
Enjoy!


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you treat yourself to the C50, or did someone buy it for you?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

ST05! Lovely! Where you get this one from steeple? Happy birthday btw!


----------



## steeple (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a present from my brother (yes it's a BIG present!). He managed to get my measures and to me it has been a total surprise. Next June we will be cycling ont the Alps in the Transalp (one week race across the Alps). He will ride on his new Colnago EPS. 
"Colnago brothers" will be going up and down the alps for a week.

Ciao!

Franco


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm wondering where that one came from considering C50s are pretty thin on the ground especially that particular colour scheme.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

The frame comes from a Colnago dealer in Italy, who had several new C50 frames from previous years. I believe this frame dates back to 2007. I bought also a new 2004 C50 frame from the same dealer a couple of years ago in the PR10 color scheme (black, white and blus with "flags")


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

oh right thanks ..


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

meccio said:


> The frame comes from a Colnago dealer in Italy, who had several new C50 frames from previous years. I believe this frame dates back to 2007. I bought also a new 2004 C50 frame from the same dealer a couple of years ago in the PR10 color scheme (black, white and blus with "flags")


Are you Franco's brother? If so, you are a pretty nice brother to give a present like that.

Are you guys in Italy? If so, from what part? My dad is from Friuli, which has some awesome mountains in it. He is from a little village just outside of Maniago, which is a pretty small city. I visited in 2001 and could not believe what the "hospital" looked like. My mom is from a town east of Rome.

Nice bike Franco. I turn 40 next year and can only hope I get something like this. Not exactly though since I already have a C50 in ST01 in the garage.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

C40 fabsroman


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

JeremyP said:


> C40 fabsroman


I thought the same thing when I was posting, but what do I need a C40 for when I have a C50 already in the garage? I'm hoping that Colnago comes out with a paint scheme and frame that I can justify, or that she gets me a Master X Light in Saronni for my 40th birthday. I've wanted a Saronni frame since I was 15 and as you can see, that was quite a while ago. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Saronni colours not as nice as your ST01 fabsroman!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> Saronni colours not as nice as your ST01 fabsroman!


Yeah, I really like the ST01 C50. But there is a place in my heart for the Saronni, especially in steel.


----------

